# Bobcats Pick 4 Players From Open Tryouts



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Charlotte Bobcats added to their expansion team Sunday, selecting four players from an open-tryout session to advance to their minicamp.
> 
> Guards Pierre Wooten and Patrick Jackson, forward Anthony Greenup and center Moustapha Diouf were picked to participate in the rookie/free agent minicamp that begins Tuesday.
> 
> The Bobcats invited 44 players to tryout on Saturday, then whittled the list down to 20 players for a Sunday game.


Read the rest here


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Patrick Johnson* 









*Anthony Greenup* 











> "The 2003-2004 CIAA Defensive Player of the Year, Anthony Greenup of Shaw University leads the conference in offensive rebounds and is second in defensive with a total 9.8 rpg. Greenup also boasts the second best average in the conference in blocked shots, 2.7 per game"


*Moustapha Diouf* 









Defensive Player of the year 2004 for his conference 

*Pierre Wooten* 








[


----------

